# best special character???



## djlurtz1 (Feb 19, 2008)

pesonally its got to be venerable lord kroak as hes just pure briliance as he holds the best magic in the whole game


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Weldome to the site djlurtz1. Yeah... Old Kroak has got to be pretty sweet, but what about those new HE characters? Or even Moghur of the Beasts of Chaos... That guy can really fubar a game.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Most of the iconic "lords" of each race-- Archaeon, Tyrion, Karl Franz, Grimgor... they're all vicious. I don't really think there's a best character out there overall.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Fluffwise theres some awesome ones... Eltharion the Grim comes to mind


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i would just like to say; my friend once managed to wipe out almost all of his army cuz Lord Kroaks spells scattered to far :biggrin:. i then killed him with 2 fanatics.

my best if definatly Grimgor Ironhide cuz he iz da stongest and da fiteyest and da best!
plus he has the best quote:

"I'm gonna stomp 'em to dust. I'm gonna grind their bones. I'm gonna burn down dere towns and cities. I'm gonna pile 'em up inna big fire and roast 'em. I'm gonna bash 'eads, break faces and jump up an ddown on da bits dat are left. An' then I'm gonna get really _mean_"

i mean, how cool is that?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

theres a old thread like things somewhere.

kurt helborg, runefang and laurrels of victory combat monster


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Malekith is also pretty dam nasty. I remember facing him without his Dragon, still very very nasty. He took out a fair amount of Empire.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i reckon its morghor from beasts of chaos surround him with chaos hounds and voila loads of chaos spawn ambling towards the enemy for free. the first time i faced this it really ruined my day and add to that the cant be shot at rule and the free rally for his horn = 1 really badass character


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

what about zahirius from vampire counts. He has to be the best wizard in the game...but, on the hand there is lord kroak who aswell is a very good wizard.

then theres;
valten, archaon, karl franz, grimgor ironhide, and greasus goldtooth they all deserve amention aswell.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

my fav is ahriman


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The best in points and ability is the green knight.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

mannfred is a demon spellcaster (not litterally) but yeah hes just an awsome spellcaster with potentially ummm 12 power dice 8 power dice base and he is good at fighting as vlad nearly


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Belakor (is that how you spell it?) he's got a awesome model and i reckon he's pretty strong.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

karl franz , kurt helborg or valten exalted of sigmar are deadly go empire


----------

